# first segmented turning..



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

So this was my first attempt at segmented turning. I by no means had the intent to make a vase. It all started off as a 5 inch tall bowl that i decided looked ugly since the walls where kind of steep and it was a little bit oddly shaped... So i figured what the hell ill try and make a vase! knowing all to well this was pretty far beyond my turning ability's, so i went at it. ring by ring and segment by segment. Its pretty basic, no designs, but i was just concentrating on the process and experimenting with ring presses and stuff as i went along. Not sure im digging the "bowling pin" look??
Any ways here it is, any one have any good tips on vases? like i said im very green to turning ( finished 3 bowls) and any tips are great !

Thanks Gents!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

dont look to me like you need much help
it looks really awsome to me


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dude, that's awesome! I've turned over a 100 bowls and I still haven't had the cajones to try a segmented piece yet. Soon though.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

If you want my opinion, I think it looks fantastic. Regardless of the series of events that got you to this end product, it turned out amazing. Absolutely love it.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

That started out as a 5" tall bowl!?!:laughing:
Certainly better than anything I've ever done!:yes:
I should be asking you for advice!

p


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Ditto to all the above.


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

lol.. thanks a lot guys! i guess im to sure what makes a good turning?. Any ways yeah it started as a 5 inch tall bowl but i did no planing what so ever and didn't make the circumference of my rings grow enough from layer to layer, as well as having rings that where to skinny.. i defiantly learned a lot in the process though! if your thinking about it id say go for it.. As far as the planning process goes does any one out there have a segmented planner that will work on a Mac?


----------



## Michael Short (Nov 10, 2007)

Are you sure this is your first attempt? WELL Done !!! Look forward to seeing your next. I started my first segmented item about a year ago and have been hooked ever since.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

That is quite the first turning being segmented and all! wow.. fantastic piece! You obviously will have amazing turnings to come! :yes:


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

i hope i have some amazing stuff to come! the whole segmented turning is super addicting and its great because you dont have to hog off a bunch of material! my wood working love has been rekindled again! lol thanks 25 dollar craftsman lathe!:thumbsup:


----------



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

Wonderful!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I think it looks really nice. I kinda like the "bowling pin look". The curves appear to be long and gradual which is want you want in a vase like this. What kind of woods did you use in this?

John


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks dixon! As far as wood, the main body of it is mahogony with the lower stripe being cherry and cedar alternated, same thing for the next stripe up.the thrird stripe is all cedar. and finally the top is purple heart with 1/8 pieces of cherry between the larger segments


----------

